# duck boat picture thread , motor or paddle



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

show us you rig !!

here is mine . looking to get something bigger though ,as i need more room and i have gained 35 lbs sence i got it . It a 9'5" Heritage Kayak . i wish i had got a 12' or longer . I got it to fly fish with , then took up duck hunting and it never been the same !! UGLY but in a cool kinda way !! 



















I pretty sure this will be my next boat .










or another option, getting a tandem and remove the front seat .

http://www.canoeking.com/boats/heritage ... andem.html


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I like this one and i can get it the same color as mine with a 400 lb load . storage in the back

http://paddlesport.wordpress.com/commander-120/


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like both options are good ones, just depends on the day and the waters your going to use it on, :O||: :O||: -8/-


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

sudden thunder said:


> Looks like both options are good ones, just depends on the day and the waters your going to use it on, :O||: :O||: -8/-


Cutler or Brbr


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

i guess i should get one big enough my other hunting bud can go in .


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The shealth will handle a pretty good load is pretty stable, I regularly haul both my dogs and decoys around with me, no problems!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> The shealth will handle a pretty good load is pretty stable, I regularly haul both my dogs and decoys around with me, no problems!


How does yours turn that was the only negative i have read about them . I think the stealth would be my best bet as far as paddle boats go . I think i will get one soon and give my kayak to my son .


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

I would like to get me a sneak boat. could really come in hand in some spots for sure!! 8)

Ill play along...

Heres my tin can. nothing special. 1648 rivited with a 23 mini on it. absolutely love the boat. light and just perfect for how i hunt.









the "not so fuel efficient" boat.








not so fun to get unstuck... Big thanks to R and company for the help!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It doesn't handle quite like a Kayak or canoe; to me it feels closer to having a small flat bottom. It does seem to be more of a problem to paddle with a regular paddle. I bought one of those 90" two bladed paddles to use, works great. If you are used to a highly moveable kayak, it will most likely take some getting used to. On the other hand it is a lot more stable than all the other paddle boats I have been in.

I have the motor mount for it too; my 35lb thrust trolling motor will move her right along. I have considered buying one of those Rickshaw motors for it.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's my 26yo Old Town Penobscot. It will carry something like 1100#, or as much as you can put in it. The first picture shows my coffin piggy backed, the second shows it's all season performance:


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

nice boats . o-||


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Here is my rig,Scanoe with 6hp mud buddy. great rig for how I hunt. I like to hunt as far away from other hunters as I can,and this rig gets me there and back with little effort. This is a 1997, but I still have and pull my 1982 behind this one if I have four people and all there gear and decoys. Does really good with me and the decoys pretty close to 8-10mph I would guess.about 5mph with two people and all the gear.goes a little faster when the props in the mud.


----------



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

These are some of the boats I've built in the last 6 years. Duck boats are an obsession I guess.


----------



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

I bought the stealth 1200 a couple of years ago and have been just estactic that I did. it floats in a couple of inches of marsh water, can handle me and the dog and gear, is very stable, and can be handled (loaded unloaded) by myself.









This is one loaded in the back of the truck








This is one in the marsh from the driver's seat








This is a pic of the "spotter" on the lookout

and yes those are coots in the first pic. it was a great day of shooting!

I'm not the best a posting pics, I should do it more often and get the procedure down better.


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

There are some nice rigs here. Here's what the dog and I kick around in. 14' with a 16HP long tail. Not the best, but it gets me where I want to be.[attachment=1:2co9f3kb]db1.jpg[/attachment:2co9f3kb][attachment=0:2co9f3kb]db2.jpg[/attachment:2co9f3kb]


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is a pic of a couple boats - one to get you out there, one to lay in.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

another cool boat .

http://www.nucanoe.com/hunt/

http://www.nucanoe.com/hunting-accessories/


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

My Grumman with my new blind design for 2010.










This is how it looks in the marsh.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Alumacraft 16x48 with a 27 HP Mudbuddy longtail
I absolutely love hunting shallow bays and canals and this rig works great for where I hunt. Not a heavy boat, and hauls plenty of gear.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

1648 alumacraft with a 25hp longtail from mudbuddy


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

bumped !!


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

My poor mans fowl machine.
[attachment=0:12q214o5]trailer2.jpg[/attachment:12q214o5]
Not fancy but effective.

Spry


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> My poor mans fowl machine.
> [attachment=0:1ju327te]trailer2.jpg[/attachment:1ju327te]
> Not fancy but effective.
> 
> Spry


That's cool what kinda a kayak/boat is that ??

try doing that with a mud boat !! LOL :lol: :lol:

I want to get a bigger boat and motor , but you gotta love the how easy it is to put in a paddle boat . Don't have to mess with boat ramps and all . i just can't make up my mind !!


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I have found so many times my mud motor takes me to where the mud motors are.
My Kayak takes me to where the ducks are.

Spry


----------

